# Colfax, LA_Warning, Some Adult Language



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is a video from riding over at Louisiana Mudfest in Colfax, LA this weekend. I am on "Ole Bessie" in my sig, Greatdane is on the 420 Honda with the 3" stretched swingarm and 29.5 Outlaw 2's. Had a great time and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## greatdane486 (May 13, 2011)

u should have been closer on me lol would ave been funny with a close up of ole dude bustin his ***


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I know I should have gotten up beside you guys like you did. Hindsight is 20/20 though, LoL!!!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Good vid ther jim. Last hole was nasty.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

last hole look nasty and did you get pulled out because reverse seems like it would be a belt burner


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I got winched out in reverse. And yeah my belt go a little hot but didn't slip. That last hole was real bad, it was just pushing a wall of thick sticky PB type mud. I knew I wasn't gonna go all the way threw the hole but figured what the hay I might as well try it anyway. I don't like just looking at a hole and then riding away from it.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> Good vid ther jim. Last hole was nasty.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


 
I know it is off topic here but how did that Sand Drag go with your brute???


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

We did pretty good i think. My bike run consistent 6.3-6.4s all night and that was spinning all the way down the track. It was real soft amd wet. My buddies 840 run 6.0s all night and one 5.9. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome...I might have to check it out sometime...And we have got to get together and ride again sometime


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes indeed my friend. Ima be home july 25th till august 10th

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

awsome we going there this weekend


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> Yes indeed my friend. Ima be home july 25th till august 10th
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


 
I am gonna be home from the 25th to the 15th so we should be able to get together and go somewhere


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds good. I plan on goin to cooterville this time home.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Where is Cooterville?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Delhi. Just talked to the people that run it today. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

Its not really in Delhi. Its close to sharky if y'all know where that is. Close to tensas refuge. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Its a new place. 1k acers and pump water in if they dnt get rain

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Hell yeah...I am down...If y'all wanna get together and head that way I will plan a ride for July 28th...Just let me know


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

jctgumby said:


> Hell yeah...I am down...If y'all wanna get together and head that way I will plan a ride for July 28th...Just let me know


Lookn good for then bud. Have to check with my crew and see if they r down for that weekend. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greatdane486 (May 13, 2011)

Just let me know James I may go


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

greatdane486 said:


> Just let me know James I may go


 
You need to go...I don't know if it is going to be the weekend of the 28th or Aug 4th...But we are making plans to go to Cooterville after we get home Dane and I am expecting you to be there with that bad lil ole honduh, LoL :saevilw:


----------

